# where is the radiator cap



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

does anyone know where is radiator cap?
Not coolant bottle cap.
I wanna find radiator cap.
if there are picture or diagram for it, it would be nicer.
2.0 beetle aeg 1998.


----------



## saucerman (May 12, 2010)

I have an 02. There is no radiator cap on mine. The coolant cap functions as the radiator cap, and will be under pressure when the car is hot.


----------

